# Buying advice on MP3 player and IEM combo



## harshgupta16 (May 10, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a new audio combo of an Mp3 player and earphones. I'm looking at the following things:

Total Budget: 6-7k (mp3 player 4-5k, headphones 1.5-2k) This budget has already been stretched, so no more room for improvement.

Mp3 player: A portable, small mp3 player. A screen is not necessary. The quality of the output of sound should be the deciding factor.

IEM: Strictly for music. The genres I listen to are mostly EDM and alternative rock. So I need a punchy bass, not too overpowering. 

Priority: I'm looking for a product with the best audio quality. Reliability is also an important factor. I travel a lot in the metro, so the build quality should be good enough. The wires shouldn't be too fragile and the connections have to be strong. Overall, the earphones have got to be sturdy, they'll be under a lot of stress given my use. Best noise cancellation in it's class. Audio quality has to be the deciding factor, apart from sturdiness.

I've read a lot about SoundMagic E10, but it's a Chinese company. Plus, I'm looking at established brands like Sony and Sennheiser, because my experience with lesser known brands regarding audio products hasn't been good.

*I currently own a Sennheiser CX200 Street II*


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

Check 4gb Sandisk sansa Clip Zip ~ 3500 from grabmore
Buy SanDisk SDMX22-004G-A57K Sansa Clip Zip 4 GB (Black) with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India.

Note:For service you may have to send it back to US

FOR IEM V Sonic GR 02 Bass Edition
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=25&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=88&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

Get Memory card with remaining amount.

Also check Cowon Players especially C2 but it will be over budget
Media Players


----------



## harshgupta16 (May 10, 2013)

I don't want those shipping hassles. I already have a Kindle which went kaput, so it's a bit of a headache. Any other player that you'd recommend? Sony? and yes, Cowons do exceed my budget.

How's the V Sonic brand? After-sales service, support?


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

hifinage is importing v sonic in india and you get warranty support.

For sansa clip zip contact grabmore earlier these were imported from us but now they have stocks in chennai. You may have to just ship to them for service.
Btw they are sturdy players. Many ppl using older clip plus for 2 -3 plus yrs   
If you not comfortable with grabmore then check sansa fuze plus @ 5.5k from proaudiohome from the link provided in earlier post. Fuze plus had buggy touch control but has impoved after update.

@Rcuber and @faun can clarify it.

Google for review.


----------



## harshgupta16 (May 10, 2013)

Just read that VSonic is Chinese. I don't know man, Chinese goods unsettle me. I've had my share of experience with F&D and have seen people struggle to get any kind of support in India. Can you suggest something from Klipsch, Sony or Sennheiser?

What about the new Sony MDR-XB90s? I've been reading positive stuff about that pair.

Also, how would you rate the Walkman mp3 players?

Thanks Sandy for all the advice, you're being really helpful here.


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2013)

do not under estimate soundmagic and vsonic.
Few Walkman models are good but they lack flac support and expandable memory card slot.
No idea on sony mdr series. This is best possible I can suggest u in this budget. Please wait for audio gurus to drop in.
Do check multi - iem thread by joker on head-fi. Presently on mobile so cannot give link.


----------



## Superayush (May 11, 2013)

sandynator said:


> do not under estimate soundmagic and vsonic.
> Few Walkman models are good but they lack flac support and expandable memory card slot.
> No idea on sony mdr series. This is best possible I can suggest u in this budget. Please wait for audio gurus to drop in.
> Do check multi - iem thread by joker on head-fi. Presently on mobile so cannot give link.



Multi-IEM Review - 279 IEMs compared (Audio-Technica CKM500 Added 05/01/13 p.678)


----------



## gunnerwholelife (May 11, 2013)

Vsonic Gro2Be is very a versatile iem.Go for it.


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2013)

Sansa Clip+ for the player.


----------



## dummydave (Aug 3, 2013)

ppl i also wanna buy mp3 player...my budget z 2k....

Cn u ppl suggest sumthin in this range...capacity required z 4gb


----------



## warrior047 (Aug 4, 2013)

+1 for sansa clip...thats the Best VFM imo


----------

